# OUT NOW - El Dorado: Legato Ambient Guitar



## David Forner (May 6, 2022)

Hi everyone,
Today I am proud to introduce you https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (El Dorado: Legato Ambient Guitar.)

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (El Dorado: Legato Ambient Guitar) has been created with the idea of achieving a *realistic *and *expressive* legato without compromising its playability in order to make it as inspiring as possible. The library is also accompanied by pads and sustains to immerse yourself in the ambient/post-rock aesthetics.

*Key Features:*
- An expressive legato capable of playing both fast and slow lines due to it's many legato transitions.
- Quick results with outstanding quality thanks to the Master Patch.
- Play freely with both hands and enjoy improvising.
- Great modulation capabilities for adding movement to the sounds.
- Quick access to a mix of convolution reverbs and delay for making the sounds as ambient as you want.

Now available at an *introductory price *exclusively at Loot Audio

https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (<b><span style="font-size: 22px">HERE</span></b>)








​


----------



## mr.vad0614 (May 6, 2022)

I got my copy today and boy it doesn't disappoint! Congratulations on the release and keep to good work! 😃


----------



## David Forner (May 6, 2022)

mr.vad0614 said:


> I got my copy today and boy it doesn't disappoint! Congratulations on the release and keep to good work! 😃


Thank you! I am very glad that you are happy with the library.


----------



## Rayman (May 6, 2022)

Sounds absolutely stunning and realistic Just purchased.. You say in the beginning of the video this is the first volume and more to come! What can we expect more? Also heavier guitars for example? 
Thanks for your work!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (May 6, 2022)

David Forner said:


> Thank you! I am very glad that you are happy with the library.


Oh I certainly am, it's spectacular and like Rayman said I am looking forward to many more volumes to come! 😄


----------



## David Forner (May 6, 2022)

Rayman said:


> Sounds absolutely stunning and realistic Just purchased.. You say in the beginning of the video this is the first volume and more to come! What can we expect more? Also heavier guitars for example?
> Thanks for your work!


Glad you liked it Rayman! In the future, yes, I plan to record more guitars, but my goal is to bring you other types of legato instruments as well.


----------



## Sirocco (May 6, 2022)

It sounds amazing, very organic with the possibility to mix with sustains/pad-like.

The more organic part, raw, made me remind the infamous guitar of Ry Cooder at the Paris-Texas film, ok, that is slide guitar and this El Dorado is legato....but hey!!! it transport me to the desert and that lonely man, silently walking trhought it, not every instruments make me feel that, in fact only a few or less, lately.

To me it sounds like a very inspiring intrument, very musical and creative and the other point is that there´s only a few, very few instruments so straigth dedicated to this legato thing in guitar so simple and effective.

Congratulations; the whole thing, organic guitar legatos plus ambient sounds, is something i miss when textures instruments like Lores make so, so insistents with that sacred old "far away oriental-like" instruments, wich are amazing for sure, but a guitar is in that same league, but maybe we all not see or realize the deep of its history, styles, times, eras...incredible profound feelings too; maybe it is sooo familiar within us..., anyway, great surprise "El Dorado"!!!

Salute!


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 6, 2022)

That sounds just so lovely! Sounds so alive and organic. Seems to be very inspiring and I'm quite tempted to get it despite having a lot of guitars samples in my arsenal already. 

Quick question, are we able to get the direct input feed, or a clean sample of the guitars without effects or the effects are embedded in the recording? I do love the sound, don't get me wrong, but having the ability to keep those lovely legato, with a clean guitar sound and then run it through our effect rack is quite tempting as well.  

In any case, congratulation on the release!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 6, 2022)

Purchased yesterday. Looking forward to using it in a piece.


----------



## David Forner (May 7, 2022)

Sirocco said:


> It sounds amazing, very organic with the possibility to mix with sustains/pad-like.
> 
> The more organic part, raw, made me remind the infamous guitar of Ry Cooder at the Paris-Texas film, ok, that is slide guitar and this El Dorado is legato....but hey!!! it transport me to the desert and that lonely man, silently walking trhought it, not every instruments make me feel that, in fact only a few or less, lately.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your kind words Sirocco, when I was creating this library for me it was very important what you say, that you can close your eyes and be transported somewhere, because that's what inspiration is about, and of course it's something I want to keep in all my libraries.


----------



## David Forner (May 7, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> That sounds just so lovely! Sounds so alive and organic. Seems to be very inspiring and I'm quite tempted to get it despite having a lot of guitars samples in my arsenal already.
> 
> Quick question, are we able to get the direct input feed, or a clean sample of the guitars without effects or the effects are embedded in the recording? I do love the sound, don't get me wrong, but having the ability to keep those lovely legato, with a clean guitar sound and then run it through our effect rack is quite tempting as well.
> 
> In any case, congratulation on the release!


Thanks Grizzlymv! As for the effects, if you turn the reverb and delay knobs all the way down you'll get the clean guitar signal just amplified without any effect. From there you can add all the effects you want.


----------



## dyvoid (May 7, 2022)

Just got it, and it's amazing. Most inspirational VI I've come across in a while. You just want to play it and float away. Fantastic work @David Forner!


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 7, 2022)

David Forner said:


> Thanks Grizzlymv! As for the effects, if you turn the reverb and delay knobs all the way down you'll get the clean guitar signal just amplified without any effect. From there you can add all the effects you want.


Well sir, you just got yourself another client! It is going right away in my template. Such a great tool to have. The video was good, but I'm even more impressed while using it. There's only 1 thing I don't like about it so far.... it's that it can be quite distracting as with such an inspiring instrument, before you know it, you lost track of time just by playing and be transported in your thoughts while smiling non stop!  ahha. Seriously, kudos.


----------



## David Forner (May 7, 2022)

dyvoid said:


> Just got it, and it's amazing. Most inspirational VI I've come across in a while. You just want to play it and float away. Fantastic work @David Forner!


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## David Forner (May 7, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Well sir, you just got yourself another client! It is going right away in my template. Such a great tool to have. The video was good, but I'm even more impressed while using it. There's only 1 thing I don't like about it so far.... it's that it can be quite distracting as with such an inspiring instrument, before you know it, you lost track of time just by playing and be transported in your thoughts while smiling non stop!  ahha. Seriously, kudos.


Great! After months of development I really appreciate your nice words.


----------



## Chamberfield (May 7, 2022)

This sounds amazing, great work! Slides have always been a challenge for guitar libraries, but your design makes it easy. I would love to see this same scripting applied to other guitar samples and darker tones for post rock and indie. I hope you plan to release more in the future. I will definitely be waiting to purchase


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 7, 2022)

Sounds insanely amazing!
Sounds very much like the cinematic clean guitar I always wanted! Great inspiring sound without weird harshness and random formants... the legato sounds superb too.

I also like how the samples seem to be edited in a way that keeps the subtle initial start of each pluck rather than scooping and cutting into them to land on the grid with 0 ms pre-delay.

Is there any range limitation in terms of how far the intervals have been sampled? All 12 semitones?
Is upwards/downwards treated equally sampling wise? It seems for instance that in my current main guitar library the glissandos for instance only go downwards.
5 legato types are quite the task and offered for a fairly low price, which does make me wonder about any hooks/limitations.


----------



## walkaschaos (May 7, 2022)

Some of the stuff you played in that demo is SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## DSmolken (May 7, 2022)

Very interesting idea, and totally different from the "every fret on every string and four degrees of palm muting" kind of guitar sampling. In some ways, more like the way a legato violin or voice would be sampled.


----------



## sathyva (May 8, 2022)

Instant buy !!!!!


----------



## sathyva (May 8, 2022)

David Forner said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I am proud to introduce you https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (El Dorado: Legato Ambient Guitar.)
> 
> https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (El Dorado: Legato Ambient Guitar) has been created with the idea of achieving a *realistic *and *expressive* legato without compromising its playability in order to make it as inspiring as possible. The library is also accompanied by pads and sustains to immerse yourself in the ambient/post-rock aesthetics.
> ...



Already waiting eagerly for the next volume


----------



## Denkii (May 8, 2022)

Just came here to say I like the sound of this a lot! Good job


----------



## David Forner (May 8, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Sounds insanely amazing!
> Sounds very much like the cinematic clean guitar I always wanted! Great inspiring sound without weird harshness and random formants... the legato sounds superb too.
> 
> I also like how the samples seem to be edited in a way that keeps the subtle initial start of each pluck rather than scooping and cutting into them to land on the grid with 0 ms pre-delay.
> ...


Thanks Lionel! All transitions have been recorded 12 semitones up and 12 semitones down except for the fast transitions which are up to a perfect fourth. The glissandos go both up and down as I felt they fit really well in this style.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 8, 2022)

David Forner said:


> Thanks Lionel! All transitions have been recorded 12 semitones up and 12 semitones down except for the fast transitions which are up to a perfect fourth. The glissandos go both up and down as I felt they fit really well in this style.


sounds brilliant! Congrats and thanks for the huge effort!


----------



## David Forner (May 9, 2022)

Hi everyone, these are some demos that I have composed for the library. A new playthrough video with more audio examples will be posted in the coming days.

I would also like to thank you all for the great reception you have given me!


----------



## zimm83 (May 9, 2022)

Oh my god !!! This sounds absolutely wonderful ....i mean such a marvelous sound....
Never ever heard that before. This is for me. Thanks a lot and keep making sounnnnnnnds !


----------



## silouane (May 9, 2022)

Brillant library ! thanks


----------



## David Forner (May 9, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Oh my god !!! This sounds absolutely wonderful ....i mean such a marvelous sound....
> Never ever heard that before. This is for me. Thanks a lot and keep making sounnnnnnnds !


Thank you, I hope you enjoy the library!


----------



## Drundfunk (May 9, 2022)

Just waiting for my salary to be transferred and then this will be mine. Sounds absolutely fantastic!


----------



## David Forner (May 11, 2022)

New video showing the capabilities of the library with more audio examples 🎶


----------



## Denkii (May 11, 2022)

couldn't resist any more. It's too good.


----------



## David Forner (May 11, 2022)

Denkii said:


> couldn't resist any more. It's too good.


Thanks Denkii!


----------



## reids (May 11, 2022)

David Forner said:


> Thanks Denkii!


Hi David, congrats on the release of El Dorado guitar. Can you go over other sound shaping options and features with this guitar library? While I like the sound, it is very distinct with that dreamy ambient reverberant sound, hence the name for the library. All the audio demos and videos I heard sound just like that which is what you have intended, of course. But I would like to know if I can get a more dry and direct sound out of it and any audio demos you can do quick examples and upload here. And an example running through an external effect like a distortion pedal would be nice to hear too for other possibilities. Thank you.


----------



## David Forner (May 12, 2022)

reids said:


> Hi David, congrats on the release of El Dorado guitar. Can you go over other sound shaping options and features with this guitar library? While I like the sound, it is very distinct with that dreamy ambient reverberant sound, hence the name for the library. All the audio demos and videos I heard sound just like that which is what you have intended, of course. But I would like to know if I can get a more dry and direct sound out of it and any audio demos you can do quick examples and upload here. And an example running through an external effect like a distortion pedal would be nice to hear too for other possibilities. Thank you.


Thanks reids, here is an example without reverb and another example with distortion as you requested.


----------



## Grizzlymv (May 12, 2022)

reids said:


> Hi David, congrats on the release of El Dorado guitar. Can you go over other sound shaping options and features with this guitar library? While I like the sound, it is very distinct with that dreamy ambient reverberant sound, hence the name for the library. All the audio demos and videos I heard sound just like that which is what you have intended, of course. But I would like to know if I can get a more dry and direct sound out of it and any audio demos you can do quick examples and upload here. And an example running through an external effect like a distortion pedal would be nice to hear too for other possibilities. Thank you.


It works great. Once the reverb is disabled, you just apply your own effects. In my case, I use the dry sound and apply effects using Guitar Rig.


----------



## sylent01 (May 12, 2022)

Hello David, I’m enjoying El Dorado a lot. Is there anywhere I can pick up a user manual? Thanks.


----------



## fudge (May 13, 2022)

I've been on the fence of getting Kontakt's full version for quite a while. No library requiring the full version has really tempted me to upgrade. This one did it to me. Incredible sound and very well thought out. Love that I can transpose the ambient pads separately. Makes playing it easier and I don't have to do time consuming layering. The range knob in the Master patch is so nice to have as well. Congratz on such a fantastic release.


----------



## David Forner (May 13, 2022)

sylent01 said:


> Hello David, I’m enjoying El Dorado a lot. Is there anywhere I can pick up a user manual? Thanks.


I'm glad you're enjoying the library! I'm sorry but there is no user manual, if you have any questions about the library I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## David Forner (May 13, 2022)

fudge said:


> I've been on the fence of getting Kontakt's full version for quite a while. No library requiring the full version has really tempted me to upgrade. This one did it to me. Incredible sound and very well thought out. Love that I can transpose the ambient pads separately. Makes playing it easier and I don't have to do time consuming layering. The range knob in the Master patch is so nice to have as well. Congratz on such a fantastic release.


That's great! Speed and ease of use is also very important to me and something that will definitely be in all my libraries.


----------



## David Forner (May 26, 2022)

Just a quick reminder, there are only 5 days left until the https://www.lootaudio.com/category/kontakt-instruments/David-Forner/el-dorado (introductory offer) ends.


----------



## DJiLAND (May 31, 2022)

I checked too late! I missed the intro offer period for this great library.


----------

